# I cant get enough of em'



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

I took some more pics.. hehe









Peek a boo!!








She loves me alright








Why hello there!








She's warming up just fine








Hehehe cleaning!








Sleeeeeepy








They're buddies!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i love the cleaning pic. very cute, what great timing!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

I love the one with the cleaning also!! Do you know how many times I have tried to get a picture like that when I had my babies?!??!?!... (miss them!)

Very very cute little wee ones


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice touge shot! shuch cute girls! The second one looks like her eyes are poping out of her head! :lol:


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute Rats, I especially like the all white one.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are so adorable*sigh* It just flare up my sudden case of GGMR syndrome. lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

so very cute!


----------

